# Gentoo-branding

## nikaya

Hallo,

im englischen Teil des Forums läuft gerade eine Diskussion über Gentoo-branding:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529836.html

Da dort wohl nicht alle reinschauen möchte ich das hier mal reinstellen.

Es geht um branding,d.h. die Devs planen ein USE_Flag 'branding' welches dem Desktop und Applikationen einen Gentoo-style geben soll.Ähnliches sieht man z.B. bei Ubuntu oder Suse,welche ja vom Design her schon ein typisches Erscheinungsbild haben.

Meine Meinung:Ich finde die Idee gut.Damit würde die Fummelei entfallen alles mühsam einzeln zu konfigurieren.Das Flag sollte aber nicht per default gesetzt werden,dies ist u.a. auch ein Diskussionspunkt.Gentoo ist nun mal "Freedom of choice".

----------

## Finswimmer

Naja. Da man es auch sofort abschalten kann, ist es für mich egal, ob es standardmäßig gesetzt ist.

Aber interessant wäre, was alles gebrandet werden soll...

Tobi

----------

## _eckobar_

ich finde die idee auch gut. könnte mir hier vielleicht folgende brandings vorstellen:

 wallpaper

 icon set / vielleicht basierend auf crystal svg oder tango nur mit lila touch

 farbschema

 window dekoration

 schiftstyles

wäre insofern interessant, weil sich die desktops dann auch in das coperate design von gentoo einfügen könnten. außerdem hätte man dann auch einen wieder erkennungsfaktor bei screenshoots / demos / etc. wie schon john erwähnt hat, sieht man ja auch auf einen blick ob suse / ubuntu / fedora.

wichtig ist halt, dass branding auch wirklich augeschaltet werden kann, da mache ich mir aber keine sorgen

bitte am voting im englischen teil mitmachen, damit ergebnis auch representativ

----------

## Evildad

Würd ich super finden.

Meine Stimme für:

Yes, I would like to see Gentoo branding in my applications. I prefer the feature to be off by default.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Gentoo ist halt per Default ziemlich nüchtern. Und da ist die Möglichkeit, es auf Wunsch etwas aufzubretzeln gar nicht so schlecht. Also mit hat von den Farben her Ubuntu 6.06 am besten gefallen. Das aktuelle Orange weniger.

Hab irgendwie nicht so den Bock, mir da von kdestyles oder so da für Icons, Wallpager usw. usw. was runteruladen und per Hand zu installieren. Also ein Gentoo mit Alufelgen, Spoiler und Fuchsschwanz hätte schon was.

P.S.: Schlagt mich jetzt bitte nicht wegen meiner Wortwahl...

----------

## Ampheus

Hab auch abgestimmt und zwar, dass ich möchte und standardmäßig off.

Klingt nach ner sehr feinen Sache für mich. Vor allem der Vorschlag, dass man es als eigenes ebuild gentoo-artwork macht und dann die useflags für die beliebigen Programme setzt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Würde man aber nicht auf die selben Probleme kommen, wie vor kurzem Debian mit der Mozilla Foundation? 

Ich persönlich mag ich nicht, wenn die Distros das Layout der Programmen ändern, deswegen hab ich ja beim orig. Thread "I refuse the idea of branding altogether" gewählt. Aber sollte ein solches Flag kommen (was schwer sein wird wegen Gentoo Policy), dann sollte es standardmäßig ungesetzt bleiben

----------

## franzf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Würde man aber nicht auf die selben Probleme kommen, wie vor kurzem Debian mit der Mozilla Foundation? 
> 
> Ich persönlich mag ich nicht, wenn die Distros das Layout der Programmen ändern, deswegen hab ich ja beim orig. Thread "I refuse the idea of branding altogether" gewählt. Aber sollte ein solches Flag kommen (was schwer sein wird wegen Gentoo Policy), dann sollte es standardmäßig ungesetzt bleiben

 

Naja, sooo tief ist der Eingriff ja auch nicht.

Branding on -> der Gentoo-default-kdestyle+windeco (gnome scheme / XFCE...) wird installiert, vllt eben auch noch anderes Iconset, dann muss man noch die default-ConfigFiles patchen und fertig.

Man ändert ja nix am Programm selber, es geht (so weit ich das versteh) nur um den look. Wenn der feste einprogramiert ist kannste die Applikation eh sonst wo hin...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Würde man aber nicht auf die selben Probleme kommen, wie vor kurzem Debian mit der Mozilla Foundation? 

 

Da gibt es einen Unterschied, für mich der Hauptvorteil von Gentoo: Gentoo liefert keine Software aus, außer den stage-Paketen. Es sind nur Bauanleitungen. Und die Lizenzbestimmungen regeln im Normall nur die Weitergabe von Software, privat für dich nutzen kannst du es, wie du willst. Also wenn ein Programm unter der GPL steht, dann kannst du damit machen was du willst, solange du es nur für dich benutzt. Die GPL greift erst dann, wenn du es weitergibst.

Deshalb kommt Gentoo ja auch so prima mit Medienformaten klar, besser als jede andere mir bekannte Linuxdistribution.

----------

## manuels

hab auch für  *Quote:*   

> I refuse the idea of branding altogether

  gestimmt.

Ich find das verbratente Zeit der Entwickler.

----------

## blu3bird

 *Quote:*   

> Yes, I would like to see Gentoo branding in my applications. I prefer the feature to be off by default.

 

So ist es momentan, seit März 2006.

----------

## Louisdor

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Yes, I would like to see Gentoo branding in my applications. I prefer the feature to be off by default. 
> 
> So ist es momentan, seit März 2006.

 Hm, habe ich auch schon festgestellt: 

```
# euse -i branding

global use flags (searching: branding)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: branding)

************************************************************

[+ C  ] branding (app-office/openoffice):

Enable Gentoo branded splash screen

[+ C  ] branding (dev-util/eclipse-sdk):

Enable Gentoo branded splash screen

[+ C  ] branding (gnome-base/gnome-session):

Enable a custom gentoo branded splashscreen

[+ C  ] branding (mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird):

Enable official branding

linux # 
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Gentoo liefert keine Software aus, außer den stage-Paketen. 

 

nicht ganz, denn es gibt binär Pakete wie firefox-bin, thunderbird-bin, openoffice, java-jdks usw oder GRP Pakete, die sehr wohl gelieferte Software sind. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war ja das Hauptthema an Mozilla vs. Debian die Benutzung der eigene Logos oder so.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Gentoo liefert keine Software aus, außer den stage-Paketen.  
> 
> nicht ganz, denn es gibt binär Pakete wie firefox-bin, thunderbird-bin, openoffice, java-jdks usw oder GRP Pakete, die sehr wohl gelieferte Software sind. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war ja das Hauptthema an Mozilla vs. Debian die Benutzung der eigene Logos oder so.

 

Gut, bei Binärpaketen ist es restriktiver. Aber die muß man ja nicht verwenden. Und bei Mozilla vs. Debian ging es auch darum, daß die Patches Mozilla nicht zur Genehmigung vorgelegt wurden.

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Gentoo liefert keine Software aus, außer den stage-Paketen.  
> 
> nicht ganz, denn es gibt binär Pakete wie firefox-bin, thunderbird-bin, openoffice, java-jdks usw oder GRP Pakete, die sehr wohl gelieferte Software sind. Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war ja das Hauptthema an Mozilla vs. Debian die Benutzung der eigene Logos oder so.

 

Ja aber nur das die von dir angegebenen Pakete, bis auf GPR, nicht von gentoo selbst übersetzt wurden, sondern es handelt sich dabei um offiziellen binarys der entsprechenden Projekte.

Bei Debian war das problem, das sie die sourcen gepatched , wobei debian diese Patches nicht der Mozilla Foundation vorgelegt hat, und dann daraus ein binary paket erstellt haben. Und dieses selbst erstellte Binary wurde dann verteilt.

----------

## Fabiolla

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich find das verbratente Zeit der Entwickler.
> 
> 

 

++

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich find das verbratente Zeit der Entwickler. 
> 
> 

 

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen. Bei gentoo gibt es eh schon zu wenig Entwickler die sich um die wirklich wichtigen Sachen kümmern. Das führt dazu, dass viele Programme keinen Maintainer mehr haben und nur in veralteten Versionen vorhanden sind, oder sogar ganz aus Portage gelösch werden müssen (wie zuletzt leider mit xmms geschehen   :Crying or Very sad:  ). Wenn diese "Featuritis" so weiter geht, bekommen wir noch dieselben Probleme wie die Typen aus Redmond...

mikkk

----------

## hoschi

Ich habe fuer ja, aber per Default aus gestimmt. Ich glaube, nicht dass bei Gentoo dazu Ressourcen in dem Sinne verschoben werden muessen, wie sich das hier einige vorstellen.

----------

## firefly

 *mikkk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ich find das verbratente Zeit der Entwickler. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

naja wobei es bei xmms selbst ja nicht mehr mainstream, sprich von den entwicklern von xmms selbst, unterstüzt wird.

----------

## mikkk

War dann wohl kein optimales Beispiel. Aber es gibt IMHO trotzdem noch viel zu viele "echte" Bugs um die man sich vorher kümmern sollte.

mikkk

----------

## xraver

 *mikkk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ich find das verbratente Zeit der Entwickler. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es Leute gibt die sich mit Systementwicklung oder Programmierung nicht so gut auskennen, aber diese Leute eben auch etwas zu Gentoo beitragen wollen. Diese würde sich eben am Branding versuchen  :Wink:  .... z.B.

Ich selbst zihe es vor die Porgramme ohne Branding zu verwenden und selbst mein Style festzulegen.

Aber als Option für Neueinsteiger ist es sicherlich nicht verkehrt. Auch wenn man Gentoo als Demo-Rechner verwenden mag, ist das Branding sicherlich sinnvoll.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> naja wobei es bei xmms selbst ja nicht mehr mainstream, sprich von den entwicklern von xmms selbst, unterstüzt wird.

 

Naja, ist xmms nicht einfach "fertig"?

Ich finde es erfüllt seinen Zweck so wie es soll, und es gibt doch keinen Grund eine Software unbedingt ständig weiterzuentwickeln. Irgendwann ist es halt einfach fertig und bedarf keiner weiteren Änderungen mehr.

----------

## xraver

Ich find auch schade das xmms nicht mehr in Portage ist. Ist ein tolles Programm. Aber werden wir nicht so langsam OT?

----------

## mikkk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es Leute gibt die sich mit Systementwicklung oder Programmierung nicht so gut auskennen, aber diese Leute eben auch etwas zu Gentoo beitragen wollen. Diese würde sich eben am Branding versuchen  .... z.B.
> 
> 

 

Aber wenn die "künstlerische Arbeit" getan ist, muss es doch immernoch jemand einbauen. Ein ebuild muss um das zusätzliche Useflag erweitert werden, evtl. muss noch das Makefile angepasst werden, die neuen Logos/Styles müssen irgendwie verfügbar gemacht werden, usw. Und dafür muss man schon was vom Programmieren verstehen, d.h. es bleibt an den regulären Devs hängen. Und wenn man Software ändert, schleichen sich wieder neue Bugs ein, deshalb muss alles noch ausführlich getestet werden. Und um die dabei gefundenen Fehler muss sich wieder jemand kümmern.

Und außerdem gibt es dann wieder ärger mit Programmen, deren "Look and Feel" markenrechtlich geschützt ist (siehe die Firefox -> Iceweasel Geschichte bei Debian).

mikkk

----------

## xraver

 *mikkk wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es Leute gibt die sich mit Systementwicklung oder Programmierung nicht so gut auskennen, aber diese Leute eben auch etwas zu Gentoo beitragen wollen. Diese würde sich eben am Branding versuchen  .... z.B.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ja, aber der dev hat nur noch die halbe Arbeit  :Wink: . (verstehe schon was du meinst)

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Und wenn man Software ändert, schleichen sich wieder neue Bugs ein, deshalb muss alles noch ausführlich getestet werden. Und um die dabei gefundenen Fehler muss sich wieder jemand kümmern.
> 
> 

 

Man könnte die Themes auch als zusätzliche Software einfügen ohne gleich das ganze Hauptprogramm zu verändern. KDE z.b

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und außerdem gibt es dann wieder ärger mit Programmen, deren "Look and Feel" markenrechtlich geschützt ist (siehe die Firefox -> Iceweasel Geschichte bei Debian).
> 
> mikkk

 

Auch hier würde ich das Branding als zusätzliche Software einfügen. Theme für Firefox aĺa Gentoo-Style muss man dann selber aktivieren.

----------

